# Trump said he would erase America's debt in 8 years. It's now bigger than ever.



## charley (Nov 28, 2018)

As a candidate, Donald Trump promised to get rid of the entire national debt over a period of eight years. When this promise was made, the national debt stood at $19 trillion; it has since risen to $21.7 trillion. In the fiscal year ending September 30, it grew by $779 billion, up 17 percent from $666 billion in fiscal 2017. This year, after the Trump tax cuts take full effect, another $1 trillion worth of government IOUs will be issued. Trump is known worldwide as a liar, and slowly, very slowly Americans are waking up to that fact. Trump still wants to give more money to the 1% in order to keep them onboard with the 'Trump Agenda'.


The deficit is absolutely higher than anyone would like, says Kevin Hassett, chairman of the President's Council of Economic Advisers. Historically unprecedented, adds Jason Furman, who occupied Hassett's position in the Obama administration. He feels that with unemployment virtually non-existent, and the economy growing at annual rate of at least 3 percent, we should be paying down debt, not spilling more red ink over the national ledger. Indeed, in 2000, the last time the unemployment rate dipped below 4 percent, tax revenues rose 11 percent and the government ran a large budget surplus. 

​*[SUB][/SUB]*​


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2019)

Why do you believe the USA should not have a wall?


----------



## T Woods (Jan 13, 2019)

TJ Cline said:


> Why do you believe the USA should not have a wall?



This is the U.S.A., we don't build walls we tear them down. Aside from that they're ineffective and there for a waste of Mexico's money.


----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## foltron (Feb 20, 2019)

Gosh it?s been that long already? Eight years. Time flies


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2019)

foltron said:


> Gosh it?s been that long already? Eight years. Time flies


----------



## sadsavage (Feb 22, 2019)

GFR said:


> Why do you believe the USA should not have a wall?


Because this was our country before it was yours  btw I'm native Indian,read your history? Who's the real wetbacks?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anabolik2k (Feb 22, 2019)

Chuck the Cuck ever contribute anything about gear and training? Or just vent his TDS whack-job theories here?

Ban cuntz who dont contribute to what the site is about...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2019)

Anabolik2k said:


> Chuck the Cuck ever contribute anything about gear and training? Or just vent his TDS whack-job theories here?
> 
> Ban cuntz who dont contribute to what the site is about...



Now that Trump is kicking ass and even Libtards can't deny it, along with the Democratic party melting into a pile of shit, we don't hear much from Chuck anymore!


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 22, 2019)

sadsavage said:


> Because this was our country before it was yours  btw I'm native Indian,read your history? Who's the real wetbacks?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



You should have fought harder for it.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You should have fought harder for it.


That's not the point dumbass!Go back to England where you came from.This wasn't your land to begin with!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You should have fought harder for it.


Dumbass!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

We absolutely need a wall I am Native American too not that that matters the debt did not start with Trump and wont end with Trump the security cost we have because of our useless gangster congress will alwats be ther 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

The majority of illegal's come through the the main entrance to the United States!Alot over stay there Visas. I don't see how a wall will change that? You ever heard of "supply and demand"? If it wasn't for the U.S. demanding drugs! Guess what genius? There wouldn't be a problem!!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> We absolutely need a wall I am Native American too not that that matters the debt did not start with Trump and wont end with Trump the security cost we have because of our useless gangster congress will alwats be ther
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A wall for Canada too? You don't think terrorist come through there?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

The illegals stealing jobs from Americans working tax free and under cutting wages is also a problem I agree with u on the drug problem I believe the gov should just sell drugs through the pharmacies we would make a killing to pay off that debt its gonna happen anyways let losers do what they want and let south America be free of the greed and wars from drug lords

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

And no I dont think terorists come from Canada the threat is terrible south Americans coming her and killing U.S citizens over drug wars and street gangs more so then terrorists 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> And no I dont think terorists come from Canada the threat is terrible south Americans coming her and killing U.S citizens over drug wars and street gangs more so then terrorists
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


When was the last terrorist attack by illegal's?I remember a white man shooting like 68 people in Vegas just last year no?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> When was the last terrorist attack by illegal's?I remember a white man shooting like 68 people in Vegas just last year no?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Read what I wrote 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

Why is the wall only a problem cause Trump wants to finish it why wasnt it a issue with Clinton or Bush or Obummer

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Sorry brother I didn't catch your last post..Trump is hell bent on the wall cause he was an entitled prick all of his life,Trump didn't work for his riches don't believe me?Google it!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

No more entitled then then Hillary or Pelosi

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Yeah but they are sluts

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

Next election just another pool of useless puppets running against Trump so he will win again

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> No more entitled then then Hillary or Pelosi
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't know dude? Right now I really don't care about the stupid wall! I just don't know how he is going to to build that Wall through (Native land)New Mexico, Arizona?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Next election just another pool of useless puppets running against Trump so he will win again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hopefully not! Trump's an idiot! I thought we got through all of the ignorance with Obama.Trump's a racist,why doesn't he deport his wife back to Russia? His wife wasn't born here-coffee

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

Trump was never a racist tell he ran for president 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Trump was never a racist tell he ran for president
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Their are good people on both sides? lmao

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

Its gonna suck if the first female president is one of these lunatic liberal democrat congress dinosaurs first female president should be a awesome women a real role model 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Its gonna suck if the first female president is one of these lunatic liberal democrat congress dinosaurs first female president should be a awesome women a real role model
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I can't stand liberals! I'm from the old school brother. I grew up in the trenches of war lol . My brother who''s a marine and fought for this country in Fallujah came back with PTSD. I'm sorry brother but can't say anything else right now

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

Me too U.S Army retired I was in Falluja too I was in Iraq from beginning to end

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Me too U.S Army retired I was in Falluja too I was in Iraq from beginning to end
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes it was devastating to us as a family!When my brother came back, I didn't recognize him!He was a full blown alcoholic and addicted to cigarettes, before he was deployed my brother never touched alcohol or cigarettes..

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Yes it was devastating to us as a family!When my brother came back, I didn't recognize him!He was a full blown alcoholic and addicted to cigarettes, before he was deployed my brother never touched alcohol or cigarettes..
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that I never touched either heavily just started smoking weed  grew tons of it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Its gonna suck if the first female president is one of these lunatic liberal democrat congress dinosaurs first female president should be a awesome women a real role model
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hey? like my father in law said" it was woman who brought the downfall of civilization, it's going going to take a woman to to save it lol 

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You should have fought harder for it.


My new reputation?How about my foot up your ass?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 22, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> My new reputation?How about my foot up your ass?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



Just hit you again.  I repped a bunch of people at random just to neg you again.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Just hit you again.  I repped a bunch of people at random just to neg you again.


Alright I guess

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Just hit you again.  I repped a bunch of people at random just to neg you again.


Did you win a prize for negging? I don't get it lmao

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> Just hit you again.  I repped a bunch of people at random just to neg you again.


Stick to being more mature, You sound like a little kid!!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Stick to being more mature, You sound like a little kid!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



Just letting you know you were being a twat.


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks for the reputation Zaphod

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> When was the last terrorist attack by illegal's?I remember a white man shooting like 68 people in Vegas just last year no?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



September 11, 2001

they overstayed their visa?s which made them illegal immigrants


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Hopefully not! Trump's an idiot! I thought we got through all of the ignorance with Obama.Trump's a racist,why doesn't he deport his wife back to Russia? His wife wasn't born here-coffee
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



how is trump a racist give me some examples


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> The majority of illegal's come through the the main entrance to the United States!Alot over stay there Visas. I don't see how a wall will change that? You ever heard of "supply and demand"? If it wasn't for the U.S. demanding drugs! Guess what genius? There wouldn't be a problem!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



most of those who overstay their visas can actually support themselves and have money.  the ones that illegally break in through our southern border don?t even have a high school education and can?t support themselves.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Swiper said:


> how is trump a racist give me some examples


Trump saying all illegal's are murderer's and rapists, which is completely false! I think what Trump is trying to say the majority of serial killers are whiteand terrorist's I have not witnessed any illegal's do any terrorist attack?If I remember correctly wasn't there a terrorist's attack in a Florida school just last year oh my bad he was an ilegal

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Swiper said:


> most of those who overstay their visas can actually support themselves and have money.  the ones that illegally break in through our southern border don?t even have a high school education and can?t support themselves.


Bullshit! I have a lot of family that came here as you guys put it" illegally"through the southern border and got their citizenship and worked their asses of working in the field's! picking grapes,every kind of fruit, tying vines, something I never seen a white man do well I myself never witnessed 

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Trump saying all illegal's are murderer's and rapists, which is completely false! I think what Trump is trying to say the majority of serial killers are whiteand terrorist's I have not witnessed any illegal's do any terrorist attack?If I remember correctly wasn't there a terrorist's attack in a Florida school just last year oh my bad he was an ilegal
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Straight killlin' it bro. Stick around.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

T Woods said:


> Straight killlin' it bro. Stick around.


Just keeping myself busy 

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

Lots of illegals are rapists and murders lots more then American citizens  its stupid to think that illegals just means Mexicans cause it does not mean that 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Lots of illegals are rapists and murders lots more then American citizens
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Proof?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Lots of illegals are rapists and murders lots more then American citizens
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Every race has murderers and rapists!wtf

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Proof?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Look it up educate yourself

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

Lots of illegals are rapists and murders lots more then American citizens its stupid to think that illegals just means Mexicans cause it does not mean that 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Look it up educate yourself
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hmm,educate myself lol

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Lots of illegals are rapists and murders lots more then American citizens  its stupid to think that illegals just means Mexicans cause it does not mean that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Did I say only Mexicans?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Lots of illegals are rapists and murders lots more then American citizens its stupid to think that illegals just means Mexicans cause it does not mean that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


When was the last terrorist attack by an illegal as apposed to a white person, can you enlighten me?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> When was the last terrorist attack by an illegal as apposed to a white person, can you enlighten me?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


9-11 those Arabs were here on expired visas

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

September 11, 2001-Nineteen al Qaeda members hijack four US passenger airliners.Two are flown into the Twin Towers in New York, one crashes into the Pentagon and another crashes into the Pennsylvania countryside after passengers attempt to wrest control of the aircraft to prevent an attack on the US Capitol. At the World Trade Center site 2,753 people are killed; 184 at the Pentagon; and 40 in Shanksville, Pennsylvania. A total of 2,977 people are killed.
April 15, 2013 -Twin bomb blasts explode near the finish line of the Boston Marathon,killing three and wounding at least 264. One suspect, Tamerlan Tsarnaev, is killed in an encounter with police. His brother, suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, is captured and charged with one count of using and conspiring to use a weapon of mass destruction resulting in death and one count of malicious destruction of property by means of an explosive device resulting in death. He is given the death penalty on June 25, 2015.
July 16, 2015 -Mohammad Abdulazeez opens fire on a military recruiting center and a Navy reserve facility in Chattanooga, Tennessee,killing four US Marines and a Navy sailor.FBI Director James Comeylater says Abdulazeez's actions were"motivated by foreign terrorist organization propaganda,"adding that it's difficult to determine which terrorist group may have inspired him.
December 2, 2015 -Married couple Syed Rizwan Farook and Tashfeen Malik open fire on a holiday party taking place at Inland Regional Center in San Bernardino, California,killing 14 people.Investigators believe thecouple was self-radicalized.
June 12, 2016 -Omar Mateen, an American-born man who'd pledged allegiance to ISIS, kills 49 peopleand wounds others in a shooting spree at a gay nightclub in Orlando, thesecond-deadliest mass shootingin recent US history and the nation's worst terror attack since 9/11.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

The greedy rapist Coyotes bring anyone that pays them over the border I believe the people that want to come here far outweighs the bad but like all the world we suffer for the few not the many

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> 9-11 those Arabs were here on expired visas
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If I'm correct? You mentioned 9-11?Dude that was like so yesteryear lmao of course it was( tragedy), but come on man, how many terrorist attacks by white people like I said that terrorist attack in Vegas was an Arab and the majority of school shootings are Arabs correct!Or do still need to educate myself 

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> If I'm correct? You mentioned 9-11?Dude that was like so yesteryear lmao of course it was( tragedy), but come on man, how many terrorist attacks by white people like I said that terrorist attack in Vegas was an Arab and the majority of school shootings are Arabs correct!Or do still need to educate myself
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


I believe Mexico has more issues with people in mass shootings then the U.S and hanging people from bridges and filling mass graves with local citizens then the U.S has had since we became a nation 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Trump saying all illegal's are murderer's and rapists, which is completely false! I think what Trump is trying to say the majority of serial killers are whiteand terrorist's I have not witnessed any illegal's do any terrorist attack?If I remember correctly wasn't there a terrorist's attack in a Florida school just last year oh my bad he was an ilegal
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



you are wrong again.  show me where he said ALL  illegals are rapists and murderers.  don?t be so gullible and stop with fake accusations about Trump.  you?re part of the problem. you try to switch the words around to make it seem like he said something else when he didn?t


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> The greedy rapist Coyotes bring anyone that pays them over the border I believe the people that want to come here far outweighs the bad but like all the world we suffer for the few not the many
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah the "coyotes" are bad people never said there wasn't evil people in all races!!A lot of the coyotes live in Mexico and don't even care to come to the U.S,thats how they make their living!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Yeah the "coyotes" are bad people never said there wasn't evil people in all races!!A lot of the coyotes live in Mexico and don't even care to come to the U.S,thats how they make their living!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Yep

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

But Trump never called all illegals rapists and he aint racist thats just lib tard biased    molarchy

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Bullshit! I have a lot of family that came here as you guys put it" illegally"through the southern border and got their citizenship and worked their asses of working in the field's! picking grapes,every kind of fruit, tying vines, something I never seen a white man do well I myself never witnessed
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



not bullshit. if you?re picking fruits and vegetables all day you?re not making Jack shit.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> I believe Mexico has more issues with people in mass shootings then the U.S and hanging people from bridges and filling mass graves with local citizens then the U.S has had since we became a nation
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Dude I'm not talking about Mexico. I live here in the U.S.I have native blood WTF, but since you brought up Mexico? Guess who supplies their drug trade?Not Canada!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Dude I'm not talking about Mexico. I live here in the U.S.I have native blood WTF, but since you brought up Mexico? Guess who supplies their drug trade?Not Canada!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


U.S dont supply it bro we buy it all unfortunately  but we dont supply it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Swiper said:


> not bullshit. if you?re picking fruits and vegetables all day you?re not making Jack shit.


Really? How come some of relatives that worked their asses off have 4 homes,nice car's?Never sold drugs just hard work!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Really? How come some of relatives that worked their asses off have 4 homes,nice car's?Never sold drugs just hard work!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Cause they fit 50 people in a home and work under the table and life off welfare and other subsidies so they make around 7k each monthly 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> U.S dont supply it bro we buy it all unfortunately  but we dont supply it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I meant if wasn't for the U.S.buying the drugs things would be a lot different!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Cause they fit 50 people in a home and work under the table and life off welfare and other subsidies so they make around 7k each monthly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


SMH you guys have no idea!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Cause they fit 50 people in a home and work under the table and life off welfare and other subsidies so they make around 7k each monthly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah under the table of the rich white farmer

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Yeah under the table of the rich white farmer
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Exactly

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> But Trump never called all illegals rapists and he aint racist thats just lib tard biased    molarchy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I can't stand liberals! That's a whole different subject 

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

Im from the West Coast born and raised around southerners and the Cartels and the bullshit street gangs I know alot more then the typical person and I could say that out of 10 people southernors 4 are involved in crime of some sort

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

And if you are a real Native you are of Asian decent not Mexican

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Really? How come some of relatives that worked their asses off have 4 homes,nice car's?Never sold drugs just hard work!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



picking fruit you can own four houses and nice cars?   damn, can you give me the name of the farm, I need to change careers


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Cause they fit 50 people in a home and work under the table and life off welfare and other subsidies so they make around 7k each monthly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lmao the 50 pple thing is sorta true a little exaggerated but true! This is what you got wrong ppl that have 10 ppl living with them, those are ppl that mostly work in the field's they don't get welfare or any government assistance! That's why they have 50 ppl there

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

In California they have all sorts of perks 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> And if you are a real Native you are of Asian decent not Mexican
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not!my grandmother was 100% black hawk Indian from Tejas my father's side.My mom is Mexican descent. I'm like 20 percent black hawk!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> And if you are a real Native you are of Asian decent not Mexican
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ask general Custard he will feel you in 

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Ask general Custard he will feel you in
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


I am Tuscarora decent and from east coast we fought the brits and were confederates

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Swiper said:


> picking fruit you can own four houses and nice cars?   damn, can you give me the name of the farm, I need to change careers


You won't last a day on the field's brother! Try it out for a day and let me know if you want to change careers?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You won't last a day on the field brother! Try it out for a day and let me know if you want to change careers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


I used to pick cherries and pumpkins fr extra cash when I was young its simple work but kicks your ass

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> You won't last a day on the field's brother! Try it out for a day and let me know if you want to change careers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



No thanks.  I don?t like playing in dirt all day for shit pay


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> I used to pick cherries and pumpkins fr extra cash when I was young its simple work but kicks your ass
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes it does,!I remember going to pick grapes for school clothes in the summer here in California when I was a teenager brother let me tell you!Talk about earning your payFuck! sometimes I would almost faint from dehydration and the heat, but I kept at it, I guess that's where I get my drive to keep grinding!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Swiper said:


> No thanks.  I don?t like playing in dirt all day for shit pay


Exactly!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



Yes exactly.  4 houses and nice cars,  ha ha


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Swiper said:


> Yes exactly.  4 houses and nice cars,  ha ha


What do mean?or you just ignorant?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> What do mean?or you just ignorant?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



you?re admitting picking fruit and vegetables is shitty pay and no one can afford 4  houses and nice cars on  an income like that.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Swiper said:


> you?re admitting picking fruit and vegetables is shitty pay and no one can afford 4  houses and nice cars on  an income like that.


Look swiper I'll will fuck you up in real life scenario I ain't a keyboard warrior! Just cause we got muscle and are bigger then the average person doesn't mean you can fight? I was raised in the streets fighting so be careful where you tread!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Look swiper I'll will fuck you up in real life scenario I ain't a keyboard warrior! Just cause we got muscle and are bigger then the average person doesn't mean you can fight? I was raised in the streets fighting so be careful where you tread!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Or you can always pm me,if you ain't a pussy?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Where's fishntom? At least he made sense! I gotta deal with these youngsters who have no clue!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Look swiper I'll will fuck you up in real life scenario I ain't a keyboard warrior! Just cause we got muscle and are bigger then the average person doesn't mean you can fight? I was raised in the streets fighting so be careful where you tread!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



Don?t Tread On Me


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Swiper said:


> Don?t Tread On Me


?

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 23, 2019)

Im out driving go carts its my boys bday my wife almost ran me over haha she always crashes

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 23, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> Im out driving go carts its my boys bday my wife almost ran me over haha she always crashes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Happy birthday  to your boy brother  Enjoy yourself and family god-bless!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 23, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Look swiper I'll will fuck you up in real life scenario I ain't a keyboard warrior! Just cause we got muscle and are bigger then the average person doesn't mean you can fight? I was raised in the streets fighting so be careful where you tread!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


I'm not here to pick sides or get in a pissing match.  But clearly you've never seen the size of swiper.  So you can streetfight, great.  That does very little to a guy that's swipers size when he gets his hands on something.

Again, no pissing match.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 24, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Look swiper I'll will fuck you up in real life scenario I ain't a keyboard warrior! Just cause we got muscle and are bigger then the average person doesn't mean you can fight? I was raised in the streets fighting so be careful where you tread!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



You are a keyboard warrior.  What the fuck do you think you've been doing here?  Nobody gives a shit how you think you could fuck somebody up in real life.  Truth be told you'd end up getting horribly fucked up regardless of how much a badass you think you are.


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 24, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> I'm not here to pick sides or get in a pissing match.  But clearly you've never seen the size of swiper.  So you can streetfight, great.  That does very little to a guy that's swipers size when he gets his hands on something.
> 
> Again, no pissing match.


Size doesn't matter in a street fight brother, sorry to burst your bubble I ain't small myself. I do have a 5foot 4 friend that has knocked out guys bigger than myself  Guys that underestimated his size just cause he was shorter just saying. 

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> You are a keyboard warrior.  What the fuck do you think you've been doing here?  Nobody gives a shit how you think you could fuck somebody up in real life.  Truth be told you'd end up getting horribly fucked up regardless of how much a badass you think you are.


And I care what you think 

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 24, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Size doesn't matter in a street fight brother, sorry to burst your bubble I ain't small myself. I do have a 5foot 4 friend that has knocked out guys bigger than myself  Guys that underestimated his size just cause he was shorter just saying.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


I ain't trying to get in a pissing match with you brother, just saying bodybuilding and fighting are 2 different things!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 24, 2019)

My bad swiper if I called you out! I just wanted to have a a healthy debate.That was out of character for me I usually don't get like that. I have respect for everyone and their opinion"s! I ain't scared of no one and I don't care how big they are, just owing up to my bad!

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Just want to share this video of my 5'4 best friend getting into a fight with a big guy.The big guy is about 5'11 450 pounder

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Here it is again

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Feb 24, 2019)

I want the wall and I want Tacos too

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Feb 24, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> Here it is again
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


Damn phone won't let me upload videos smh

Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 25, 2019)

SadSavage1 said:


> And I care what you think
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk



You obviously do.  You took the time to reply.


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2019)

charley said:


>



*you sure showed him Chuck, great job! LMFAO*


----------

